# CHRISTMAS/HANNUKAH\YULETIDE PHOTO CHALLENGE 2020!



## AVIE (Nov 30, 2020)

It's time for holiday fun no matter what festival of lights you celebrate! Post some cuteness! And as always remember if you do dress your bun, please only comfy fit and escape items and only long enough for the photo (I received a pm on Facebook about Ruby's Thanksgiving tutu being cruel, and the funny thing it was just draped over her and tucked under tum on one side. No risks! Backdrops and props can make a photo too! Be creative or simple... I just wanna see some bunny holiday fun! Bloopers are always fun too!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Nov 30, 2020)

I'll have Christmas photos up tomorrow, I can't wait to see everyone's pictures!


----------



## Hermelin (Nov 30, 2020)

Last year christmas photo of Odin, I will try to fix a new outfit for him if I have time. I’m a bit drowning with studies and learning my new voluntary job. I hope he won’t molt this time. 

Just a photo to start the thread


----------



## DelawareRunner (Dec 1, 2020)

Precious last year....


----------



## AVIE (Dec 1, 2020)

What we did today!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 1, 2020)

she's so cute!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 1, 2020)

Something came up, so I can't do Bullseye's photos today. I'm super sorry!


----------



## AVIE (Dec 1, 2020)

@ILoveMyJerseyWooly Just giving us something to look forward to!


----------



## AVIE (Dec 2, 2020)

Just for fun:


----------



## NYAngela (Dec 2, 2020)

Was trying for an under the tree pic, he just wanted to nap!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 2, 2020)

Here's the pictures, but I might not be able to do this again because while I was, Bullseye went into shock. He's okay now, but I don't think I'll be able to pictures of him for a while.


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Dec 3, 2020)

I love everyone's pics! Here is our little guy!




Here he is messy up the tree skirt!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Dec 3, 2020)

#SirThumpsAlot said:


> I love everyone's pics! Here is our little guy!
> 
> View attachment 51936
> 
> ...





So cute!!!


----------



## Lucas the Bun (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## AVIE (Dec 5, 2020)

Excuse the messy pen shot, I just thought she looked so sweet and Christmasy 
in front of her tree house.


----------



## AVIE (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Helix5 (Dec 6, 2020)

(For the snow pic I was very careful. He was outside for less than 3 minutes and the snow was less than an inch deep. After the pic he came inside and played) (the bandanna was on a break away collar and he was happily munching a treat while I took the pic I took it off as soon as I took the pic)


----------



## Juste (Dec 6, 2020)

Floki in my Christmas photo shoot


----------



## Mei (Dec 14, 2020)

So uhm, this is what I had to do temporarily until I go buy the buns new Christmas clothes lol


----------



## AVIE (Dec 15, 2020)

Those are great! Yuki needs a candy cane though +=!


----------



## DelawareRunner (Dec 16, 2020)

New ones I just took this morning:


----------



## AVIE (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## HalaBuns (Dec 21, 2020)

Loves the camera 

No point her ever having her own Instagram


----------



## elliem (Dec 21, 2020)

Here's Maisie


----------



## AVIE (Dec 21, 2020)

elliem said:


> Here's Maisie


She does not look naughty to me! Christmas Angel!


----------



## AVIE (Dec 21, 2020)

HalaBuns said:


> Loves the camera
> 
> No point her ever having her own Instagram
> Ear, ear, ear...and then you get the bunny bootie! Top model here she comes!


----------



## HalaBuns (Dec 21, 2020)

Hahaha! So funny


----------



## elliem (Dec 21, 2020)

AVIE said:


> She does not look naughty to me! Christmas Angel!


She's a good girl - except when she's ripping wallpaper off the wall or destroying books that I haven't finished


----------



## Juste (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas everyone! ❤


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas! Theo didn't want to wear the hat and would only stay in one spot because of the lettuce I was feeding him


----------

